# Classic alleine clearen



## *Quicksilver* (30. Mai 2009)

Huhu allerseits,

mittlerweile ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, wenn ein Pala, Dk oder Dudu Ony oder Zg alleine legt. Meine Frage: Wäre es mit anderen Klassen auch möglich? Shami zb? Nen Mage könnte das nie durchziehen, das ist ja klar. Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Mai 2009)

Ja Ony wurde glaube ich shcon mit lalen Klassen gecleart.

Jetzt kann man sogar zu zweit Karazhan clearn kein Problem.


----------



## RexxoV (30. Mai 2009)

ich kann ony mit meinem hunter machen...


----------



## Fett/Clonck (30. Mai 2009)

ein Mage ein schurke ein warri ein pala ein dk ein druide alle haben sie schon solo ony gemacht.


----------



## Spectrales (30. Mai 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> dieser thread ist so nutzlos wie ein stück butter in einem forum...
> /vote for close
> ps: first!



Dein Kommentar auch..

Nicht voten sondern melden


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2009)

alle klassen haben schonma ony gelegt das kein problem mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs noch nich geschafft (fury warri) aber müßte es ma ausprobiern ....


----------



## *Quicksilver* (30. Mai 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> dieser thread ist so nutzlos wie ein stück butter in einem forum...
> /vote for close
> ps: first!



Deine Antwort ist noch weniger Wert. Mich interessiert so was wenn dich nicht, dann halt dich raus.


----------



## Der Germane (30. Mai 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Huhu allerseits,
> 
> mittlerweile ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, wenn ein Pala, Dk oder Dudu Ony oder Zg alleine legt. Meine Frage: Wäre es mit anderen Klassen auch möglich? Shami zb? Nen Mage könnte das nie durchziehen, das ist ja klar. Freue mich auf eure Antworten.



Wird schwer denn Pala Dk DRUIDE sind tank-klassen als schamy wird Zg recht schwer (obwohl hat nicht ein schamy ony gesolot).

Probieren geht über studieren... 


Mfg Germane


----------



## rogare (30. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wird schwer denn Pala Dk DRUIDE sind tank-klassen als schamy wird Zg recht schwer (obwohl hat nicht ein schamy ony gesolot).
> 
> Probieren geht über studieren...
> 
> ...



Kenne 2 schamys die machen zg  solo

Mache zusammen  mit meinem gildleader (dk) kara clear ( ich  bin Mage)


----------



## ReWahn (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja Ony wurde glaube ich shcon mit lalen Klassen gecleart.
> 
> Jetzt kann man sogar zu zweit Karazhan clearn kein Problem.



not.

attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.


(wie stellst du dir zB nethergroll vor?)


----------



## Der Germane (30. Mai 2009)

rogare schrieb:


> Kenne 2 schamys die machen zg  solo
> 
> Mache zusammen  mit meinem gildleader (dk) kara clear ( ich  bin Mage)




Es geht um solo...



ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...



MAid is auch kein Prob.


----------



## dämonjäger (30. Mai 2009)

Wie genau bewekstellig ihr ZG?
Ich bin letztens rein, und nach ca 30sek hat sich Hakkar jedesmal resettet. Muss man da irgendwas beachten? Muss man vorher alle Bosse down haben?


----------



## Ikku (30. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...




bla, klar geht's zu zweit. bin schon desöfteren mit nem kumpel (er + ich = 2) durch kara gerannt und das härteste ever war das schachevent! ;D


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

MC, Zul'Gurub und BWL solo clearen wird etwas schwierig.


----------



## Mungamau (30. Mai 2009)

BWL sollte man solo clearen...

@ZAM: Meine Priesterin hat es zum 3. Boss solo geschafft.


----------



## fixfox10 (30. Mai 2009)

Ach Leutz, schmeißt doch nicht Kara dazwischen. Das ist ja wohl kaum eine Classic-Instanz...

BtT: Ony, ist wie erwähnt, alleine machbar (spielerisches Können vorausgesetzt).

Probleme wirst du vermutlich unter anderm in AQ 40 bekommen. Ich glaube kaum, daß man solo an den Zwillingen vorbeikommen kann. Oder bild ich mir das ein?


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> BWL sollte man solo clearen...



Als Schamane hab ichs nicht geschafft. *g* Da fehlt etwas Rüssi. DKs und Dudus schaffen es VIELLEICHT.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> @ZAM: Meine Priesterin hat es zum 3. Boss solo geschafft.



Es ging ums *Clearen, *also alle Bosse wegräumen. Ein paar Bosse schafft man schon.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Probleme wirst du vermutlich unter anderm in AQ 40 bekommen. Ich glaube kaum, daß man solo an den Zwillingen vorbeikommen kann. Oder bild ich mir das ein?



Das hatte ich vergessen - das ist auch etwas zu hart.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Mai 2009)

Ony schafft man mit jeder Klasse solo auser Schurke soweit ich weiß. Zg ist eher was für Dks, Palas, Druiden oder Shamys


----------



## *Quicksilver* (30. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vergessen - das ist auch etwas zu hart.



Stimme ich vollkommen zu. Eigenltich unmöglich


----------



## darling - bealgun (30. Mai 2009)

omg ZAM mit nem Trippelpost.. da brauch sich keiner mehr wundern über die Qualität des Forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (30. Mai 2009)

Mc wurd soweit ich weiss von nem pala gecleart(kann sein, dass er ragnaros net gepackt hat) ich schau mal ob ich auf youtube die vids wieder finde.
Die mc bosse sind sowieso kein grosses problem, auch zb. Sulfuronherold kann man getrost zu 2t machen da die healer iwann kein mana mehr  haben (habens ausprobiert und locker gepackt)


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ony schafft man mit jeder Klasse solo auser Schurke soweit ich weiß. Zg ist eher was für Dks, Palas, Druiden oder Shamys



ZG hat ein paar harte Nüsse für Schamanen solo. Beispielsweise auch ein paar Mob-Gruppen.


----------



## Serious123 (30. Mai 2009)

wotlk beta realms
resto dudu und frost dk premades. also der resto mit 1700 zm und pvp gear und der dk mit 25k hp und pvp gear.
wir haben kara komplett clear gemacht. zu zweit


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

darling schrieb:


> omg ZAM mit nem Trippelpost.. da brauch sich keiner mehr wundern über die Qualität des Forums
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst damit was genau aussagen?


----------



## Mungamau (30. Mai 2009)

@ZAM

Dann Kannst du es ja mal ausprobieren, ob du die Classicraids solo schaffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> @ZAM
> 
> Dann Kannst du es ja mal ausprobieren, ob du die Classicraids solo schaffst
> 
> ...



Das habe und mache ich - sonst könnt ich solchen Kram nicht schreiben. ;-)
Aber ich hab keinerlei aktuelles Raidequip - lauf mit Leatherworking-Sachen rum.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ZG hat ein paar harte Nüsse für Schamanen solo. Beispielsweise auch ein paar Mob-Gruppen.



Mim Schamane ist das sicher hart aber machbar.


----------



## Morcan (30. Mai 2009)

Ich farme in ZG die beiden Mountbosse jeweils mit Druide und Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graggi (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mit mage ony geschafft. Es ist möglich


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (30. Mai 2009)

Wie einer die Zwillinge Solo machen will und Melee und Zauberschaden raushauen will gleichzitig, will ich mir ansehen. Frag mich ob das überhaupt mit 2 Leuten geht.

 Frag mich was bei den Zwillingen Minimum an Leuten ist. Und C'Thun dann später glaube ich auch nicht das man alleine legt.


 Und was macht man gegen Nefarian Solo wenn man verwandelt wird? MC habe ich mal von einen 3 Clear Run gehört, denke aber das es mit DK und Heiler vielleicht sogar zu 2.Möglich ist.

 Ich glaube nicht das ich mit meinen Melee Schami ZG solo schaffe, wäre aber mal interessant zu versuchen. Ony habe ich auch noch nie alleine probiert^^


----------



## Taiklos (30. Mai 2009)

öhm... ganz kurz.. wie wollt ihr bwl solo machen? der 1. boss geht allein schon nich solo wenn ich richtig liege oder? muss da nich einer den boss übernehmen und die eier kaputt machen und nen andere (spricht schon mal gegen solo..) beschäftigt die adds? der 2. boss killt doch auch alle 20 sekunden nen spieler.. kann man solo schaffen.. aber noch nich mit lvl. 80.. ausser man schafft 980k life in 20 sekunden runterzukloppen.. bitte.. need erklärung wie macht ihr bwl solo ? Oo


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Mai 2009)

Graggi schrieb:


> Ich hab mit mage ony geschafft. Es ist möglich



Will ich auch mal probieren wenn ich 80 bin habe aber keine lust auf Frost umzuspeccen.


----------



## Maine- (30. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wird schwer denn Pala Dk DRUIDE sind tank-klassen als schamy wird Zg recht schwer (obwohl hat nicht ein schamy ony gesolot).
> 
> Probieren geht über studieren...
> 
> ...




kloppershamie könnte vll einfach sein aber als heal oder ele mhh das könnte schon ne herausforderung sein


----------



## bone91 (30. Mai 2009)

Und was macht man gegen Nefarian Solo wenn man verwandelt wird?

Gibt auf wcm nen Video wo nen Protpally ihn solot.


----------



## Elda (30. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du willst damit was genau aussagen?


Editfunktion glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Mai 2009)

Fett/Clonck schrieb:


> ein Mage ein schurke ein warri ein pala ein dk ein druide alle haben sie schon solo ony gemacht.



Wie will ein Schurke Ony solo machen. Die haben keine Heilmöglichkeiten bis auf Trinkets, keine Begleiter und können keinen Schaden absorbieren.


----------



## Karakaya (30. Mai 2009)

Hab als Schattenpriester geschafft Ony alleine zu legen aber die anderen Classic Raid Inis habe ich noch nicht versucht...


----------



## Kremlin (30. Mai 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wie will ein Schurke Ony solo machen. Die haben keine Heilmöglichkeiten bis auf Trinkets, keine Begleiter und können keinen Schaden absorbieren.



einer hat es schon geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber auch nur wegen den kräutersammel hot.


----------



## Barbaria (30. Mai 2009)

Hunter Solo in 30 mins gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(naja war noch zu trinken holen etc)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rico60 (30. Mai 2009)

schon auf lvl 70 gab es klassen die ony alleine schafften....


----------



## Fett/Clonck (30. Mai 2009)

auf WCM gibt es ein Video wie ein Schurke solo Ony macht gib einfach bei der Suche Rogue solo ony ein


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (30. Mai 2009)

Ony wure ja schon auf Lvl 60 was ich hörte damals vieles probiert zb. 40 Priester^^

 Und wieviele Leute war den damals das wenigsten bei Ony würde mich mal bei Lvl 60 interesssieren...


----------



## Der Germane (30. Mai 2009)

Rico60 schrieb:


> schon auf lvl 70 gab es klassen die ony alleine schafften....



Ja 2 Ersten Pala dann ein DRUIDE


----------



## Orinea (30. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ony wure ja schon auf Lvl 60 was ich hörte damals vieles probiert zb. 40 Priester^^
> 
> Und wieviele Leute war den damals das wenigsten bei Ony würde mich mal bei Lvl 60 interesssieren...



Meine Gilde hat es früher mal zu 25 oder so gemacht , keine Ahnung ob das viel oder wenig ist spiele erst seit TBC


----------



## Nephaston (30. Mai 2009)

Was auf jeden Fall unmöglich alleine zu schaffen ist is der erste boss AQ40 wegen debuff.


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Ony hab ich auch mit all meinen 80er Solo down, das heisst: Priest, Mage, Hexer und DK. Onyxia wird von allen Klassen mit Leichtigkeit allein machbar sein.

ZG hab ich mit DK mehrmals allein probiert, bin dann mehrmals an Thekal gescheitert, kriegte einfach nicht jedesmal den Heal der Adds unterbrochen, mit Glück hab ich Ihn doch noch klein gekriegt.

Hakkar hatte mich nach dem dritten Fear down, nicht genug Selbstheal. Bin der Meinung ausser DK's und Paladinen schafft keine Klasse Hakkar allein.

BWL: Da meinte doch eine Priesterin sie hätte die ersten 3 Bosse Solo down. Wir haben den ersten Boss BWL zu 3 probiert und hatten sogut wie keine Chance, allein nicht machbar; genauso wie der zweite BWL, nicht Solobar.
Nefarian ist auch nicht Solobar.

AQ20: Sollte eigentlich allein zu Clearen sein, jedoch kaum von Klassen ohne Selbstheilung.

AQ40: den ersten Boss Solo down zu kriegen ist schon ne Meisterleistung aber spätestens bei den Zwilligen (wenn man soweit kommt allein) ist Schluss. Wobei man evtl als Hexer mit Teufelswache mit viel Geduld und Lebenslinie Timing und sehr guter Kontrolle über sein Pet, evtl sogar den Boss Solo schafft. C'thun glaub ich ist allein nicht machbar.

MC: Manche Bosse sind sicher Solobar, jedoch wird man allein niemals bis zu Ragnaros kommen und Ihn allein besiegen.

Die 4 Weltbosse sind soweit ich weiss Weltweit noch nicht allein gekillt worden obwohl sie eigentlich vom Level/HP her leicht zu sein scheinen^^


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> MC habe ich mal von einen 3 Clear Run gehört, denke aber das es mit DK und Heiler vielleicht sogar zu 2.Möglich ist.


EPIC FAIL!
MC hab ich mit einem Schurken gecleart.. ohne heiler und ohne OP equip..
Selbst Raggi kein problem und ohne heal LOCKER schaffbar, der macht sogut wie keinen schaden mehr


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Die 4 Weltbosse sind soweit ich weiss Weltweit noch nicht allein gekillt worden obwohl sie eigentlich vom Level/HP her leicht zu sein scheinen^^




einer der 4 wurde auf lvl 60 schon von nem jäger solo gekillt. danach wurde petheilung wohl ein wenig generft(azuregos müsste es gewesen sein). 

jedenfalls ist der als protpala auch auf 80 machbar.


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> EPIC FAIL!
> MC hab ich mit einem Schurken gecleart.. ohne heiler und ohne OP equip..
> Selbst Raggi kein problem und ohne heal LOCKER schaffbar, der macht sogut wie keinen schaden mehr



Auf welchem Privatserver war das?


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Mindista schrieb:


> einer der 4 wurde auf lvl 60 schon von nem jäger solo gekillt. danach wurde petheilung wohl ein wenig generft(azuregos müsste es gewesen sein).
> 
> jedenfalls ist der als protpala auch auf 80 machbar.



Ahh stimmt, obwohl ich Azuregos nicht wirklich als Weltboss ansehe^^ Meine die 4 die an den 4 Portalen zum Traum stehen^^ Weiss deren Namen nie Richtig. Taerar und so^^


----------



## Lydell (30. Mai 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> BWL *(PECHSCHWINGENHORT)* sollte man solo clearen...
> 
> @ZAM: Meine Priesterin hat es zum 3. Boss solo geschafft.



Auf welchem Privat-Server lebst du?!
Sry aber wie soll das gehen?

Kannst du mir mal sagen wie du den 1sten Boss machen willst, da musst du den Boss kanalisieren, die Add-Wellen vom Boss fern halten damit sie ihn nicht runter nuken was einen Wipe zur Folge hat, dann (gleichzeitig wenn solo) mit dem kanalisierten Boss die Eier zerschlagen bevor man gegen den Boss kämpft und dann auch noch die Mob Wellen von dir Selber fern halten da diese dich am kanalisieren hindern und dann ist erst der Boss kampf möglich

Nefarien sollte auch ein Problem sein, besonders wenn der Umhang wegen Schattenlanze fehlt.
BWL wurde noch NIE mit weniger als 6 Leuten clear geschaft soviel ich weiss.


@Topic
Ich habe mit meinem Tank-Krieger
bisher in Classic alle 5er Inis, ZG bis Hakkar,Ony,MC nur Garr - solo geschaft

Mit dem nächsten Addon wird mehr möglich sein solo zumachen denke ich mal...außer BWL und AQ40
Da ich mit 10 Lvl 80er AQ40 sowie BWL (mit vielen Wipes) bis Nefarien geschaft hab, Nefarien war erst mit 15x 80er Darunter Tank mit Umhang möglich.
Für MoltenCore,Zul Gurub,AQ20 hab ich mindestens 4 Leute gebraucht um komplette Clear-Runs zu machen Team bestand aus Dudu-Heiler,Krieger-Tank,Todesritter-DD und Pala-DD dies auch bei den Weltenbossen Taerar,Anarchronos (portet sich bei 10% weg) und Azuregos (obwohl mit 80er Hunter Solo kein Problem).


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Auf welchem Privat-Server lebst du?!



^^ 

Gleich kommt Eine/r der behauptet er habe Sartharion allein gemacht^^ wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja Ony wurde glaube ich shcon mit lalen Klassen gecleart.
> 
> Jetzt kann man sogar zu zweit Karazhan clearn kein Problem.



Richtig, zudem kommt noch, dass man als Druide auch AQ20/MC clearen kann.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Auf welchem Privatserver war das?


Der Privat Server heißt Arthas-EU PvP...
Und wenn du von einem Privat Server sprichst probiers davor einfach mal..
Leider musste ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Rechner neu aufsetzten und hab meine Screens nicht mehr =/
Naja ich kann es ja morgen nochmal machen und dann poste ich dir deinen Screen :X
Privat Server rofl xD


----------



## Jice (30. Mai 2009)

Kara ist zu 2. möglich, wenn man Nether weglässt.
Das einzige was schwer wird ist Theater event wenn Romeo und Julia kommen doch mit bissel probieren gehts.
waren Tankpala und 70er diszi priest.
Prinz sogar solo machbar


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Der Privat Server heißt Arthas-EU PvP...
> Und wenn du von einem Privat Server sprichst probiers davor einfach mal..
> Leider musste ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Rechner neu aufsetzten und hab meine Screens nicht mehr =/
> Naja ich kann es ja morgen nochmal machen und dann poste ich dir deinen Screen :X
> Privat Server rofl xD



Da du "Privat Server rofl" schreibst, schreib ich:

Screenshot soll Beweisen das es kein Privat Server ist? rofl.

Ragnaros hat bekanntlich noch Adds die in den Kampf eingreiffen, soviel Entrinnen und Ausweichen kannst gar ned haben. Das es ein Dudu mit 30+k HP in Bärgestalt und Selfheal schafft glaub ich, aber ein Schurke mit Max 20k Hp auf Level 80 fast kein Parieren und Blocken, ein Entrinnen alle paar Sekunden; schafft glaub ich dir einfach nicht, ein Screenshot ist eh nix Wert wenn's um's Beweisen von solchen Sachen geht, jedes Add-on das dir i-wie Eu-Arthas anzeigt auf deinem Screen wäre mit Leichtigkeit manipulierbar so das es das Anzeigt obwohl's n Privserver ist. Zudem könnte man auch selber einen Privatserver laufen lassen und den Realm Eu-Arthas nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nochmal rofl?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2009)

wie willst du den 1. Boss in BWL solo machen, erkläre es doch meinfach mal


----------



## Mungamau (30. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das habe und mache ich - sonst könnt ich solchen Kram nicht schreiben. ;-)
> Aber ich hab keinerlei aktuelles Raidequip - lauf mit Leatherworking-Sachen rum.




Dann rate ich dir in naher zukunft, dir Equip zu besorgen.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ony wure ja schon auf Lvl 60 was ich hörte damals vieles probiert zb. 40 Priester^^
> 
> Und wieviele Leute war den damals das wenigsten bei Ony würde mich mal bei Lvl 60 interesssieren...


Auf Warcraft Movies gibt es ein Video in dem es 4 60er geschafft haben Ony zukillen, selbstverständlich naxx equipt.
Ich schau mal ob ich es finde!


----------



## Annovella (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Auf Warcraft Movies gibt es ein Video in dem es 4 60er geschafft haben Ony zukillen, selbstverständlich naxx equipt.
> Ich schau mal ob ich es finde!



Wir selbst haben ihn damals zu Dritt gemacht.
Weniger war damals auch nicht möglich.

Ps: Wer meint, BWL solon zu können, sollte mal seine PS Chars löschen....labberei
PPs: Ein Schurke schafft mit sicherheit nicht Ragnaros, wer nur an sowas denkt gehört... egal...


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Da du "Privat Server rofl" schreibst, schreib ich:
> 
> Screenshot soll Beweisen das es kein Privat Server ist? rofl.
> 
> ...


Die aber Adds kommen sehr spät und greifen auch nur die Leute an die Hinten stehen, zu 60er Zeiten also Heiler und Caster DD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...


tankpala+dk, haben alles außer nethergroll umgehaun


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Die aber Adds kommen sehr spät und greifen auch nur die Leute an die Hinten stehen, zu 60er Zeiten also Heiler und Caster DD




Quatsch mit Sosse, die Adds kommen auch bei dir an wenn hinten keiner steht, hab's selber schon ausprobiert mit einer ID in der nur noch Ragnaros stand, die Laufen den Wirbelweg lang bis sie bei Ihm (resp. bei dir angekommen sind) und die ersten kommen bei 70% seiner HP.


----------



## Teradas (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> EPIC FAIL!
> MC hab ich mit einem Schurken gecleart.. ohne heiler und ohne OP equip..
> Selbst Raggi kein problem und ohne heal LOCKER schaffbar, der macht sogut wie keinen schaden mehr


/sign

Mit Deffwarri noch leichter.


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tankpala+dk, haben alles außer nethergroll umgehaun




Rein Theoretisch sollte auch Nethergroll zu 2 machbar sein, 2 Leute mit viel Hp, den blauen Strahl kann man Ignorieren, Hauptsache in Rot und Grün steht wer drin.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Sosse, die Adds kommen auch bei dir an wenn hinten keiner steht, hab's selber schon ausprobiert mit einer ID in der nur noch Ragnaros stand, die Laufen den Wirbelweg lang bis sie bei Ihm (resp. bei dir angekommen sind) und die ersten kommen bei 70% seiner HP.


Also wir hatten keine Adds bei 70%.
Und wie schon gesagt  probier es aus oder such dir ein Video.
Es haben bestimmt schon mehr Leute geschafft.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusch gibt es sogar ein Video Ragnaros Solo


----------



## Lydell (30. Mai 2009)

> ^^
> 
> Gleich kommt Eine/r der behauptet er habe Sartharion allein gemacht^^ wetten?


Ja das war ich, mit 1Add, mehr ging ned aber mit Jäger um den zu kitten ....lol



> Der Privat Server heißt Arthas-EU PvP...
> Und wenn du von einem Privat Server sprichst probiers davor einfach mal..
> Leider musste ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Rechner neu aufsetzten und hab meine Screens nicht mehr =/
> Naja ich kann es ja morgen nochmal machen und dann poste ich dir deinen Screen :X
> Privat Server rofl xD


Dann bitte ich mal einen Screen im Kampf gegen zwei Trashs und dann noch eins WÄREND dem Kampf gegen Ragnaros.
MC ist höchstens Machbar (komplett Clear) mit 4 Leuten...Krieger als MT, Dudu Heiler wegen Anregen,Blut DK wegen Selbstheilung als 2nd Tank und Vergelter Pala wegen Feueraura.

Beispiel: Schami der bei 72% solo an Ragnaros stirbt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65iAZnegT8Q

Schurke 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqq7UeHbTRE
Warscheinlich der, der sich eben zu Wort gemeldet hat ;P

Ony finde ich mit Vergelter Pala und Krieger-Tank kein Problem, ist mit Feueraura nicht so stressig wie solo (habs solo mit Krieger und Feuer Resi 120)


----------



## Seryma (30. Mai 2009)

Onyxia hat jede Klasse einmal solo gelegt, die letzte war Schurke...

jedoch kann bisher keiner behaupten, er hätte MC, AQ20 oder AQ40 solo gemacht, dass wird so schnell keiner schaffen, und das ist verdammt gut so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Spoonar (30. Mai 2009)

AQ40 Solo ist unmöglich...
Selbst mit einer 5er Grp verdammt schwer. Bin mir bei BwL nicht sicher. Aber Nefarian ist als Dk kein Problem solange er vernünftiges Equip aufweißt.


Spoonar


----------



## flooha (30. Mai 2009)

ich denke klassen wie magier haben es da ziemlich schwer... weil einfach die heilmöglichkeiten fehlen. als paladin z.b. kann man sein heilsiegel anmachen und gemütlich draufhauen, ohne nennenswerten schaden zu bekommen. 
von den raids jenseits der 20 glaube ich nicht, das mann das unter 3 mann schafft.


----------



## Mandalore (30. Mai 2009)

Öhm Ony wurde schon mit lvl 60 von 3 T3-Equipten leuten gelegt.
Pala Krieger und Hexer waren es glaub ich. Nicht drauf fest Nageln.


----------



## flooha (30. Mai 2009)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Öhm Ony wurde schon mit lvl 60 von 3 T3-Equipten leuten gelegt.
> Pala Krieger und Hexer waren es glaub ich. Nicht drauf fest Nageln.



wo wir mal bei dem thema sind, das video mit den 40 priester ist auch genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2009)

fehlt nur noch, dass einer behauptet, er habe naxx (die alte version) solo gecleared 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> wo wir mal bei dem thema sind, das video mit den 40 priester ist auch genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




we are the chosen ones

<3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch, dass einer behauptet, er habe naxx (die alte version) solo gecleared
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne aber Anub'Arak  zu 60er Zeiten mit 5 mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tujak (30. Mai 2009)

mim Schamanen zg clearen geht zumindest auf Verstärker und Ele skillung net auf heal hab ichs nicht ausprobiert^^
Trotz full t7,5+ulduar items gear (nur für enhancer mit ele only naxx 25er gear) bwl hab ich noch gar net ausprobiert weil ich mirs schon net vorstellen kann


----------



## 50Cent200 (30. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch, dass einer behauptet, er habe naxx (die alte version) solo gecleared
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähh...ja -.- gestern erst *hust* vorallem weil man es mit 80 noch versuchen kann *rolleye's*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (30. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60EbJCTqxo

So hier mal ein kleines vid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hier noch bwl, natürlich nicht alles aber zumindest ein bisschen scheinz solo machbar zu sein^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Buospj5jBM


----------



## Nephaston (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ne aber Anub'Arak  zu 60er Zeiten mit 5 mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst Anub'Rehkan das ist der aus naxx

Anub'Arak ist erst mit wotlk aufgetaucht


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60EbJCTqxo
> 
> So hier mal ein kleines vid
> 
> ...


*ironie on*
Solo ist es möglich, aber nicht zuzweit und wenn dann nur auf P-Server!
*ironie off*


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Nephaston schrieb:


> Du meinst Anub'Rehkan das ist der aus naxx
> 
> Anub'Arak ist erst mit wotlk aufgetaucht


Sry *rot werd*


----------



## Wongaar (30. Mai 2009)

Also wenn hier einer behauptet BWL alleine clearen zu können sollte wirklich zeigen bzw. beweisen wie er das macht.
Wir waren erste gestern Nacht mit 5 Leuten drin und haben zwischendurch paar mal aufn Sack bekommen, gerade bei den Flammendrachen, der dir die netten Stacks nur so drauf haut.
Alleine nicht wirklich zu realisieren, eventuell zwei Palas, aber solo no go.


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Also wir hatten keine Adds bei 70%.
> Und wie schon gesagt  probier es aus oder such dir ein Video.
> Es haben bestimmt schon mehr Leute geschafft.
> Wenn ich mich nicht täusch gibt es sogar ein Video Ragnaros Solo




Wie du auf dem Video weiter unten siehst, kommen die Adds schon vor 70% und sie kommen bis zu dir wenn du allein da stehst, zudem wird deine Waffe schmelzen und du wirst somit keinen Schaden mehr machen können wenn du zu lang auf Ihn einhaust, dann noch der Fallschaden von dem andauerndem in die Luft kicken und du sagt er macht kaum Schaden. Ja es gibt Videos wo es Leute Solo schaffen, wenn du aber genau hinschaust ist bei allen ein Privatserver im Spiel, auf den Blizzservern (siehe Schurke) ist es fast nicht möglich ihn allein zu killen nur schon wegen der Waffenschmelze die nach 6 Min unausweichlich zum Wipe führt.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Wongaar schrieb:


> Also wenn hier einer behauptet BWL alleine clearen zu können sollte wirklich zeigen bzw. beweisen wie er das macht.
> Wir waren erste gestern Nacht mit 5 Leuten drin und haben zwischendurch paar mal aufn Sack bekommen, gerade bei den Flammendrachen, der dir die netten Stacks nur so drauf haut.
> Alleine nicht wirklich zu realisieren, eventuell zwei Palas, aber solo no go.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Buospj5jBM...feature=related
Nicht ganz clear aber wahnsinn


----------



## Lydell (30. Mai 2009)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60EbJCTqxo
> 
> So hier mal ein kleines vid
> 
> ...




Im Bossfight gegen Ragnaros hat der Gute mehrmals, 10/20k+ Crits gehauen...nicht wirklich glaubhaft^^


----------



## Freakypriest (30. Mai 2009)

dämonjäger schrieb:


> Wie genau bewekstellig ihr ZG?
> Ich bin letztens rein, und nach ca 30sek hat sich Hakkar jedesmal resettet. Muss man da irgendwas beachten? Muss man vorher alle Bosse down haben?



Nicht alle aber die Hohepriester müssen down sein!!!


----------



## Funkydiddy (30. Mai 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Huhu allerseits,
> 
> mittlerweile ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, wenn ein Pala, Dk oder Dudu Ony oder Zg alleine legt. Meine Frage: Wäre es mit anderen Klassen auch möglich? Shami zb? Nen Mage könnte das nie durchziehen, das ist ja klar. Freue mich auf eure Antworten.



jede klasse hat ony solo gelegt....


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> *ironie on*
> Solo ist es möglich, aber nicht zuzweit und wenn dann nur auf P-Server!
> *ironie off*



A) das ist ein Paladin
 Er heilt sich selber und das nicht selten
C) Ragnaros starb unter 6 Min Kampf
D) Paladin ist kein Schurke, trägt bekanntlich Platte und der war noch auf Tank geskillt (und kriegte bei Raggi massig Schaden)
E) 





Massìv schrieb:


> Also wir hatten keine Adds bei 70%.


; verrät Dich in 2 Punkten. WIR ist nicht Solo und Adds kommen unausweichlich, da Ragnaros in der Zeit gar ned bekämpfbar ist". Wohl n Buggy Privatserver erwischt wo keine Adds kamen?


----------



## Flathoof (30. Mai 2009)

BWL alleine geht niemals. Wer das behauptet ist einfach nur ein dreckiger Lügner.
Es fängt bei Razorgore an: Wenn man die Kugel kontrolliert um den Boss überhaupt angreifen zu können (stichwort eier) kloppen 40 Mobs ununterbrochen auf Razor ein. Dazu kommt das man nachdem man 3mal die Kugel benutzt hat. Diese eben nicht mehr benutzen kann.

Direkt Boss 2 wird schon nen Ding der unmöglichkeit. Valestraz macht nach kurzer Zeit auf Nr. 1 ind er Aggroliste (bei nem Solorun ist wohl klar wen es erwischt) einen Debuff: Brenendes Adrenalin. Damit ist der Tot unausweichlich. Da das ding nicht dispellt oder resistet werden kann.

Hakkar ist solo als DK möglich. Zu 2t wirds er fies. Ebenso wie die AQ40 Bosse. Denn Hakkar als auch Sekram übernehmen jeweils Leute ausm Raid und greifen dann den jeweils anderen an. Bei AQ40 macht dann der übernohmene auch X mehr schaden. Nen DK um die 10k white hits. 

MC ist nur bedingt Möglich. Da ein Boss ja Magieverbrennen macht...und du daran irgendwan zugrunde gehst. Noch dazu stell ich mir den einen Humanoiden Boss dort extrem schwierig vor, wo die Adds ständig heilen (früher hatte man da immer einen rausgezogen).

// Edit

haben soeben mal Chromagus (BWL vorletzer) getestet: Waren zwar in Grp. den boss hat jedoch nen Tankpala solo versucht. Wird auch nix. 60% Ulduarequip aus der 25er bis auf die Schultern. 
Die Drachen davor sind auch net zu packen. Da die sich ja hochheilen und man eigentlich nen 2ten Tank brauch zum abspotten.


----------



## Akollos (30. Mai 2009)

ich denke mit den genannetn tank klassen dudu pala dk
 geht so ziemlich alles, aq 40 die zwillinge sind vlt doch ein wenig schwer ^^ alleine


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2009)

Es hat schon ein Schurke Ony alleine gekillt auf Warcraftmovies.com gibt es auch ein Video dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wirklich JEDE Klasse kann Ony töten wie es bei anderen Instanzen aussieht kommt halt drauf an welche


----------



## 50Cent200 (30. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBc5K7aSI30...feature=related

hab das gerade gefunden, könnte aber auch ein fake sein, kp war noch nie aq40  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2009)

50Cent200 schrieb:


> Ähh...ja -.- gestern erst *hust* vorallem weil man es mit 80 noch versuchen kann *rolleye's*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das Naxx jetz nicht mehr alleine geht weiß ich, daher hatte ich auch von naxx classic gesprochen, da manche ja classic-raids mit 70 solo oder mit sehr wenig membern gemacht haben, und zu 70er-Zeiten gab es Naxx ja noch


----------



## Urka (30. Mai 2009)

BWL kann man nicht solo machen -.-

Bei den einen drachenboss muss man hin und her spotten.

Bei Chromaggus oder wie der nochmal heißt muss man dispelln. 

Rede keinen muell hier


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> A) das ist ein Paladin
> Er heilt sich selber und das nicht selten
> C) Ragnaros starb unter 6 Min Kampf
> D) Paladin ist kein Schurke, trägt bekanntlich Platte und der war noch auf Tank geskillt (und kriegte bei Raggi massig Schaden)
> M verrät Dich in 2 Punkten. WIR ist nicht Solo und Adds kommen unausweichlich, da Ragnaros in der Zeit gar ned bekämpfbar ist". Wohl n Buggy Privatserver erwischt wo keine Adds kamen?


A) Nicht nur Pala sind Tank( kennst das video in dem ein Schurke kel zu 60er zeiten tankt)
 Bin ich eine Eule und auch den Heilens mächtig
C) Alleine schaffbar also zuzweit auch
D) Ein Schurke hat bekanntlich Entrinnen x2 und und und
E) Ich hab NIE behauptet das ich es Solo gemacht hab. L2R
F) Nein WIR hatten keine Adds erst am Ende, kA warum es war so.
Wir werden es morgen nochmal machen am Abend kommen Screens nur für dich damit du in ruhe schlafen kannst >_<


----------



## 50Cent200 (30. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> das Naxx jetz nicht mehr alleine geht weiß ich, daher hatte ich auch von naxx classic gesprochen, da manche ja classic-raids mit 70 solo oder mit sehr wenig membern gemacht haben, und zu 70er-Zeiten gab es Naxx ja noch



Jop, aber ich hab ja auch net geschrieben, dass du es nicht weißt oder? Wenn es so geschrieben ist, dass man es denkt, SRY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja hab mal mit nem Kumpel(er fury, ich dudu heal) versucht hakkar zu machen, aber hat net geklappt, da er mich, als er übernommen wurde, umgenietet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Mai 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> A) Nicht nur Pala sind Tank( kennst das video in dem ein Schurke kel zu 60er zeiten tankt)
> Bin ich eine Eule und auch den Heilens mächtig
> C) Alleine schaffbar also zuzweit auch
> D) Ein Schurke hat bekanntlich Entrinnen x2 und und und
> ...




OMG muss mich wohl bei Dir Entschuldigen, die ganze Diskussion war meinerseits für nichts. Hab mich Schlicht und Einfach verlesen.

"EPIC FAIL!
MC hab ich mit einem Schurken gecleart.. ohne heiler und ohne OP equip..
Selbst Raggi kein problem und ohne heal LOCKER schaffbar, der macht sogut wie keinen schaden mehr"

Hab aus Blödheit auf einem Auge mit meinem statt mit einem Schurken gelesen. Hochoffizielles Sorry


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. Mai 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Für MoltenCore,Zul Gurub,AQ20 hab ich mindestens 4 Leute gebraucht um komplette Clear-Runs zu machen Team bestand aus Dudu-Heiler,Krieger-Tank,Todesritter-DD und Pala-DD dies auch bei den Weltenbossen Taerar,Anarchronos (portet sich bei 10% weg) und Azuregos (obwohl mit 80er Hunter Solo kein Problem).



Wenn du mit Anarchronos den kleinen Drachen vor HDZ meinst, den klopp ich als DK alleine runter.... dafür braucht man keine 4 man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wurd eig schon alles gesagt: Ony is locker alleine machbar, ZG braucht man schon etwas skill für, der rest geht nicht.


----------



## Boddakiller (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja Ony wurde glaube ich shcon mit lalen Klassen gecleart.
> 
> Jetzt kann man sogar zu zweit Karazhan clearn kein Problem.



noch nicht als Schurke, ist zwar möglich, aber es gibt noch kein Video. ansonsten von allen Klassen ( auch Mage priest uswusw ^^
gibts Videos bei warcraftmovies.com



Funkydiddy schrieb:


> jede klasse hat ony solo gelegt....



Link zu den jeweiligen Videos per PM bitte. Das will ich sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> ... Und was macht man gegen Nefarian Solo wenn man verwandelt wird? ...



Also Ich bin mal mitm Dk und nem Healshami (ich bin wl) bis zu nefarian hoch. der dk und ich haben vergessen den umhang auszutauschen und waren nach den mopwellen instant tot *hust* ich weiß das war doof von uns^^ Aber der healshami hat es geschafft nefarian komplett solo auf 0% zu kloppen und wir lagen daneben. Er hatte zwar enorme schwirigkeiten als die adds respawnt sind aber sonnst ging es. Und nach gefühlten 10h lag nefarian dann im dreck xD (es waren nicht wirklich 10h aber es hat schon ewig gedauert)


----------



## Nexyn (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Bwl noch nie solo versucht, aber den 2ten Boss stelle ich mir Solo etwas schwierig vor, da er nach paar sekunden jemanden aus dem Raid in eine Bombe verwandelt und der nach ablaufen gekillt wird.
Ausserdem stelle ich mir den ersten Boss auch etwas schwierig vor, mir zumindest käme im moment keine Taktik in den Sinn. 
Aber bitte klärt mich auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Greez Nexyn


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ony hab ich auch mit all meinen 80er Solo down, das heisst: Priest, Mage, Hexer und DK. Onyxia wird von allen Klassen mit Leichtigkeit allein machbar sein.
> 
> ZG hab ich mit DK mehrmals allein probiert, bin dann mehrmals an Thekal gescheitert, kriegte einfach nicht jedesmal den Heal der Adds unterbrochen, mit Glück hab ich Ihn doch noch klein gekriegt.
> 
> ...


Also ich hatte Hakkar mim Dk ohne probs down einfach schaden gemacht und immer selbst geheilt. War der leichteste Boss solo in Zg. Gefeart hat der mich gar nicht Oo


----------



## elflord (30. Mai 2009)

also ich kann nur das aufzählen was ich gesolot hab mit meinem dk und das währen:

-ZG das allerleichteste
-Ony auch total easy
-AQ20 ist auch relativ leicht mal abgesehen von buru und ...dem fliegendem insekt a irgendwas denk den hab ich nur durch glück down bekommen
-MC ist schon um einiges schwerer wobei gehnas mit abstand der schwerste ist 
-Azueregos ist zwar keine ini aber als weltboss gehört er meiner meinung nach auch dazu ungefähr so schwer wie ony nur mit 3x so viel gold^^
-Alptraumdrachen nur zu bewälltigen mit sehr viel naturresi wenn man die resi aber hat gehts so "halbwegs gut"
-AQ40 komm ich einfach nicht am ersten boss vorbei und mit hilfe von 1-2 leuten gehts nur noch schwerer
aber was auch noch leicht ist ist der doomwalker gehört zwar zu bc aber hat selbiges nivou wie gehnas

zu kara bis kurator als dk auch kein problem nur ohne selfheal vom DS gehts nicht


----------



## elflord (30. Mai 2009)

also ich kann nur das aufzählen was ich gesolot hab mit meinem dk und das währen:

-ZG das allerleichteste
-Ony auch total easy
-AQ20 ist auch relativ leicht mal abgesehen von buru und ...dem fliegendem insekt a irgendwas denk den hab ich nur durch glück down bekommen
-MC ist schon um einiges schwerer wobei gehnas mit abstand der schwerste ist 
-Azueregos ist zwar keine ini aber als weltboss gehört er meiner meinung nach auch dazu ungefähr so schwer wie ony nur mit 3x so viel gold^^
-Alptraumdrachen nur zu bewälltigen mit sehr viel naturresi wenn man die resi aber hat gehts so "halbwegs gut"
-AQ40 komm ich einfach nicht am ersten boss vorbei und mit hilfe von 1-2 leuten gehts nur noch schwerer
aber was auch noch leicht ist ist der doomwalker gehört zwar zu bc aber hat selbiges nivou wie gehnas

zu kara bis kurator als dk auch kein problem nur ohne selfheal vom DS gehts nicht


----------



## elflord (30. Mai 2009)

sry für doppelpost hatt n laag... rauslöschen geht wohl nima?


----------



## Mozee (30. Mai 2009)

Hab mit meiner Magierin schon ony solo gelegt und ein Freund von mir in der Gleichen Zeit mc solo gemacht 
er spielt Paladin


----------



## Redgoda (30. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...



also kara gehen die ersten 3 bosse als prot pala total problemlos da brauchst nimal equip dafür hier der beweis: 
Moroes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IZfa-nigGU
maid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivi9_rZNUsY...feature=related

(hab ich selbst gemacht die videos)^^

auch theater geht wenn man gut equipt is schafft man zauberer von ozz 
für bösen wolf braucht man gar kein equip der is easy 
nur romio und julia kann man als pala total vergessn da hast keine chance solo


----------



## Ellesime (30. Mai 2009)

Also ZG,AQ20 und MC solo lass ich mir ja noch verkaufen aber BWL und AQ40 ist definitiv NICHT solo aufm Live Server möglich.
Was die Adds(oder Söhne)von Ragnaros in MC angeht,die erscheinen wenn der Timer dafür abgelaufen ist und wenn ich mich recht erinnere,waren das 3 min.Dann hat man wieder ne bestimmte Zeitspanne bis Ragnaros wieder auftaucht.Von da an dann wieder 3 min bis die Söhne kommen.Diesmal allerdings bleibt Raggi auch aktiv.Einzigster Lösungansatz wäre meiner Meinung nach komplette Feuerresistenz da sämtlicher Schaden feuerbasierend ist.

In BWL ist solo schon beim 1. Boss Schluss.Razor kontrollieren und zeitgleich von massig Mobs aufs Maul kriegen....vergesst es.
Nächstes Hindernis stellt der 2. Boss dar.Das Zauberwort heisst hier "Brennendes Adrenalin".Der killt einen nach 20 sek unweigerlich.Diesen Buff verteilt Vaelastrasz aller 15 sek auf eine Manaklasse und aller 45 sek auf den Aggrohalter.Als Manaklasse hat man da solo also bloss 35 sek,die anderen Klassen 30 sek mehr um knapp 900k runterzuboxen.Pure Utopie
Und es geht Lustig weiter.Boss Nummer 4 verteilt einen stackenden Feuerdebuff der auch auf 80 noch verdammt hart tickt wenn man lange genug Stacks sammelt.btw Onyumhang ist Pflicht beim Tanken
Boss Nummer 5 packt auf den Aggrohalter einen Debuff der den Boss um 25000 heilt pro Hit.Auch hier ist Onyumhang Pflicht.
Boss Nummer 7....Chromaggus.Ausser Mutation muss ich wohl dazu nix mehr sagen.

AQ40
Skeram   2k Schocks im Sekundentakt wenn man nicht an ihm oder seinen Kopien dransteht+der hässliche Mindcontrol
Viscidus   solo bringt man es unmöglich fertig genug Frostattacken draufzubrezeln um ihn in die nächste Phase zu kriegen
Twins      versucht die mal solo weiter als 60m voneinander weg zu kriegen,sonst heilen die sich um 30k sekündlich

UND JETZ ERZÄHL MIR MAL NOCH EINER ER HÄTTE DAS SOLO HINBEKOMMEN.Nen grösseren Blödsinn hab ich echt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Interminator (30. Mai 2009)

Fett/Clonck schrieb:


> ein Mage ein schurke ein warri ein pala ein dk ein druide alle haben sie schon solo ony gemacht.


nope ich glaub nen schurke hat ony noch nich allein geschafft, ich wüsste auch nich wie...


----------



## B!$HØþH (30. Mai 2009)

Als Hunter , 

MC ZG AQ 20 ONY:Solo  Kara zu 2t mitm heiler und manchmal dd ^^

bwl gescheitert aq 40 gescheitert.

Mfg


----------



## gallatin8 (30. Mai 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wie will ein Schurke Ony solo machen. Die haben keine Heilmöglichkeiten bis auf Trinkets, keine Begleiter und können keinen Schaden absorbieren.




Ein Schurke hat ne Menge ausweichen soweit ich weiß hat es einer mit nem Heiltrank und 67% Ausweichen unbuffed geschafft (Täuschung geskillt).


----------



## elflord (30. Mai 2009)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> Als Hunter ,
> 
> MC ZG AQ 20 ONY:Solo  Kara zu 2t mitm heiler und manchmal dd ^^
> 
> ...



MC never das will ich sehn wie du dein pet heilst bei dem 75% weniger heal debuff von gehnas


----------



## B!$HØþH (30. Mai 2009)

elflord schrieb:


> MC never das will ich sehn wie du dein pet heilst bei dem 75% weniger heal debuff von gehnas



ich heil mein pet pro tick um ca 2000 ka wieviel jetz genau es heilt sich selber noch und letztes gefecht und der boss liegt nach ca ner minute ^^ (angaben ohne -75%)


----------



## elflord (30. Mai 2009)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> ich heil mein pet pro tick um ca 2000 ka wieviel jetz genau es heilt sich selber noch und letztes gefecht und der boss liegt nach ca ner minute ^^ (angaben ohne -75%)



2000/100x25=500 so viel bekommt dein pet an heal
wie gehts es dann bitte das sie mienen dk (ulduar equipt und 36k life unbuffed) downbekommen? das glaub cih nur mit beweis
mein dk heilt sich übrigens alle 1-3 sec um 6- 12k


----------



## Redgoda (30. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...



ne das stimmt ned 
bis maid geht es als prot pala solo ohne probleme da brauchst du ned mal gutes equip dafür hier der beweis :
maid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivi9_rZNUsY
moroes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IZfa-nigGU...feature=related

(videos hab ich selbst gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)

auch theater geht bis auf romulo und julia 
zauberer von ozz brauchst halt etwas besseres equip aber dann gehts auch
und böser wolf is total einfach


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2009)

http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=11...bb21f5f022a48c6


schurke solo ony, obs echt is, k.a. ?


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Gleich kommt Eine/r der behauptet er habe Sartharion allein gemacht^^ wetten?
> 
> ...


Allein nicht, aber zu 6t haben wir's heute im 10ner gemacht (7 Minuten nochwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2009)

Schurken haben Heil möglichkeiten

Waffe verzaubern dann die Dunkelmond Trinkets die heilen + Heiltrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (30. Mai 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man Zg und Ony mit fast jeder Klasse alleine Clearen man muss sich nur gut anstellen bzw geskilled sein.

Hab´s mit nem Mage, ner Hexe, einem Krieger, Dk auch mit schurke und dudu


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es traurig dass man 60er Bosse alleine legen kann.

blizz sollte machen das man für jeden Raid Boss mindestens 5 Leute braucht.


----------



## Naho (30. Mai 2009)

Hab jz als Schamane die ersten 2 Bosse down morgen mach ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry in ZG


----------



## Flathoof (30. Mai 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Hab jz als Schamane die ersten 2 Bosse down morgen mach ich weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




interessant wäre jetz noch welche Instanz....


----------



## nekori (30. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das habe und mache ich - sonst könnt ich solchen Kram nicht schreiben. ;-)
> Aber ich hab keinerlei aktuelles Raidequip - lauf mit Leatherworking-Sachen rum.




gogo schmeiß den Ban-hammer!!


----------



## mezo (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja Ony wurde glaube ich shcon mit lalen Klassen gecleart.
> 
> Jetzt kann man sogar zu zweit Karazhan clearn kein Problem.


nur weil man eine 70er 10er ini zu 2. machen kann heißt das nicht dass man auch 40er au 60er zeiten mit so wenig leuten machen kann. es gibt ein encounter die setzten einfach ne gewisse anzahl an leuten vorraus bei den alten...


----------



## einself!!!111 (30. Mai 2009)

ok frage war blöd schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schafft man wohl nich


----------



## Manaori (30. Mai 2009)

An alle, die behaupten, BWL oder AQ40 zumindest teilweise alleine gecleart haben, und zwar auf einen Offi Server: Wäret ihr so freundlcih uns ungläubigen und Unwissenden zu erklären, wie man beispielsweise den ersten Boss von BWL so ganz alleine schafft, wo ich mich erinnere noch mit 70ern gewiped zu sein weil die zu dumm für die Taktik waren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr einfach nur sagt, ihr hättet das gemacht, ohne entsprechende Erklärung, wirkt es ein wenig... oder etwas mehr.. unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Panaku (31. Mai 2009)

also ony kann ich mit meinem dk solo legen, aber mit meinem schurke hab ichs noch nich versucht und gehe auch davon aus das man es nicht schafft da doch der heal und die rüssi fehlt

BWL bin ich beim ersten boss gescheitert kann aber daran liegen das ich den boss nich wirklich kenne

ZG hab ich noch nich getestet kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das man den tanzenden troll alleine pakt, da man ja jemanden braucht der das totem kaputt macht das einen kontrolliert

MC war schon mit einer kleinen gruppe zwar recht einfach aber solo sollte das auf alle fälle schwer sein und auch sehr zeitintensiv sein


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand wie weit man mit einem durchschnittlich Naxxequipten und Diszi/Holy geskillten Priest kommt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

@Panaku

1. Boss in BWL kannst du *NICHT* alleine machen, da du den Boss kontrollieren, Addwellen vom Boss und dir fernhalten musst, Eier zerstören .... es ist nicht möglich


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie weit man mit einem durchschnittlich Naxxequipten und Diszi/Holy geskillten Priest kommt?



Kommt drauf an.
Wie du spielst, was für Bosse etc.


----------



## Meatwookie (31. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> OMG muss mich wohl bei Dir Entschuldigen, die ganze Diskussion war meinerseits für nichts. Hab mich Schlicht und Einfach verlesen.
> 
> "EPIC FAIL!
> MC hab ich mit einem Schurken gecleart.. ohne heiler und ohne OP equip..
> ...


btw die Adds spawnen nicht bei 70% sondern nach ner bestimmten Zeit,
1 1/2 Minuten waren es glaub ich.


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Wie du spielst, was für Bosse etc.


Ony hab ich geschafft und jetzt würd ich gern wissen, wo es für mich definitiv aufhört^^
(Raptor und Katzenboss in ZG würd ich gern können..^^)


----------



## Cloze (31. Mai 2009)

Ony wurde doch von nem Schurken gesolot.


----------



## Komakomi (31. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...


kara zu 2 is kein problem!
nethergroll ist mit einer der einfachsten bosse, einer steht im blauen und ein anderer im grünen strahl, einfach drauf klopfen und beim phasenwechsel weiter machen... die 2. phase sollte er nicht mehr erreichen!


----------



## buddabrot (31. Mai 2009)

Habe heute mit nem Protpala MC gemacht ging gut ...bin Verstärker musste nur bei einzelnen Bossen auf Heal wechseln. Haben zwar nicht alles gemacht hätte aber sicher funktioniert.


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ony hab ich geschafft und jetzt würd ich gern wissen, wo es für mich definitiv aufhört^^
> (Raptor und Katzenboss in ZG würd ich gern können..^^)



Probiers aus.


----------



## Clunck (31. Mai 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich mal einen Screen im Kampf gegen zwei Trashs und dann noch eins WÄREND dem Kampf gegen Ragnaros.
> MC ist höchstens Machbar (komplett Clear) mit 4 Leuten...Krieger als MT, Dudu Heiler wegen Anregen,Blut DK wegen Selbstheilung als 2nd Tank und Vergelter Pala wegen Feueraura.



MC geht solo. Wie? Ganz einfach Heal pala sein, gilden kollege hatt 30 minuten bei Majordomus gebraucht bis alle heiler oom waren aber dann ging der auch down.


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Probiers aus.


Bevor ichs probier würd ich gern wissen ob eine minimale Erfolgsaussicht besteht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Bevor ichs probier würd ich gern wissen ob eine minimale Erfolgsaussicht besteht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Puh also meiner Einschätzung nach schon.
Aber du kannst auch ein kacknub sein, wer weiß ,)


----------



## SixNight (31. Mai 2009)

Hab mit meinem ele shamy allein ony gemacht dauert aber jahre


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Puh also meiner Einschätzung nach schon.
> Aber du kannst auch ein kacknub sein, wer weiß ,)


Hm.. dann werd ichs mal versuchen (Bin nach meiner Meinung nur ein bisschen Noobig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Mai 2009)

Ich werd morgen - bzw. heute - mal mit meinem Blau/Lila equippten unsterblichen Gottessöhnchen mal Ony antesten und dann nach ZG gehen =)


----------



## Felsmalmer (31. Mai 2009)

also meine Erfahrungen als Schami was alte Inzen betrifft sind folgende:
- Ony legt man in ca. 30min solo als Melee
- Kara ist zu zweit bis auf eventuell Schachevent(hab es noch nicht mit 2 leuten probiert) machbar, hab mir von Kara schwierigkeitsmäßig mehr erwartet, war da mit Retripala drin, ich auf Heal, lief locker flockig^^
- AQ20 ist zu zweit auch drin, Solo noch nicht die langeweile dazu gehabt^^
- ZG kann ich mich ja mal kommenden Sonntag heranwagen, mehr als nicht funzen geht ja nicht^^


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

Kleine zwischenmeldung: 1. Boss ZG läuft im PvEEquip nicht ich werds jetzt mal mit meinem PvPzeug (766 Abhärtung) versuchen
Edit: Es sieht nicht gut aus.. diesmal der Trash... man bekommt als Stoffie einfach zu viel Schaden


----------



## Netus (31. Mai 2009)

Schwierig bzw. (fast) unmöglich dürfte das in 
MC,
BWL,
ZG (teilweise)
und Kara (Nethergroll / Schachevent) werden.
Wenn dus versuchen willst: viel Spaß und Erfolg. Poste dann mal deinen Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (31. Mai 2009)

ZG kann man gar nicht solo schaffen. Da, wie oben schonmal nachgefragt, Hakkar nach 30 Sekunden jemanden übernehmen möchte. Da nach dieser Übernahme keine Aggroliste mehr vorhanden ist, wird der Boss resettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock91 (31. Mai 2009)

Also als Hexer schaff ich :

Ony als affli

ZG : mandokir und thekal als dämo

und AQ 20 : den 1 Boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Attumen auch aba der is sehr schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (31. Mai 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> ZG kann man gar nicht solo schaffen. Da, wie oben schonmal nachgefragt, Hakkar nach 30 Sekunden jemanden übernehmen möchte. Da nach dieser Übernahme keine Aggroliste mehr vorhanden ist, wird der Boss resettet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre da vllt Hexer / Hunter ne Lösung?
Oder ignoriert hier der Boss das Pet


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (31. Mai 2009)

Man liest hier deutlich immer heruas, wenn die schweren Sachen zum Solo Clearen kommen stehen immer nur 2 Klassen:

 Deathknight und Paladin....... 2.Klassen die ich im PvP *HASSEN* gelernt habe.....

 Und diese 2 Klassen sind auch im PvP im 2 vs 2 ganz vorne und clearen alleine sämtliche Inis was andere Klassen nicht schaffen....

 Was sagt uns das zum Thema Klassen Balancing??  Wenn ich Blizzard wäre würde ich am DK und vor allem am Pala (Die unfährste Klase überhaupt im Moment) mal kräftig die Daumenschrauben andrehen...


----------



## Dalrogh (31. Mai 2009)

Oo ich kann Hogger solo... was geht...
Und mit 30 Jahren kann ichn Baby den Schnuller klauen...
Ihr seit sooo hart...

Alle die irgendwas schreiben von wegen ich kann die lowie instanz solo...oder die...
Wo is da die Kunst???
Seine Klasse kenne, die Bosse und fähigkeiten kennen... Ihr seit so ueber!!!
3x 60er die Ony solo machen das is nice rest is doch wohl 4 the ass... auf nix davon sollte man sonst stolz sein!

P.S.: waaas... Opfer Pala´s sollen overpowered sein... Fear/Stun+Burst = down ^^ 
        PvE... kk aber sonst!!!


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (31. Mai 2009)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> P.S.: waaas... Opfer Pala´s sollen overpowered sein... Fear/Stun+Burst = down ^^
> PvE... kk aber sonst!!!




Dann mach das mal mit einen Melee Schami oder anderen Melee Char. Außerdem Stun= Insignie, sein Hammer Stun dann hast ihn endlich unten Bubble volles Heal Pala kommt wieder er Win du tot... Mein typisches PvP Erlebnis gegen einen Pala. DK fast das selbe in Grün. Vor allem für Stoffis. Herziehen + Eiskäfig + Mörder Damage... Du brauchst für die beiden Klassen leider echt nichts mehr können. Jeder Noob kann heute schon ein Pala ud DK spielen. Und genau deswegen schiessen die Pala PvP Twinks ja aus den Boden....


----------



## lord just (31. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Man liest hier deutlich immer heruas, wenn die schweren Sachen zum Solo Clearen kommen stehen immer nur 2 Klassen:
> 
> Deathknight und Paladin....... 2.Klassen die ich im PvP *HASSEN* gelernt habe.....
> 
> ...



also die beiden klassen schaffen einfach recht viel alleine, weil sie nen guten selfheal haben und viel rüstung. sprich sie bekommen wenig schaden und können den sehr gut wegheilen.


zum thema balancing

dk und paladin sind nicht overpowered nur sind sie halt für die meisten neu. den dk gibt es jetzt erst seit ein paar monaten und es weiß noch nicht jeder, was der so alles kann und wie man die sachen kontern kann. nen dk bekommt man aber trotzdem down auch wenn es für den einen schwieriger ist als für den anderen. beim paladin ist es ähnlich. der wurde aus seinem schatten dasein befreit und kann auch endlich wieder mal schaden austeilen. zwar nicht so viel schaden wie ganz zu anfang von wow aber genug um auch als dd anerkannt zu werden. das problem ist einfach nur, das es bei vielen spielern noch nicht klick gemacht hat und das sie noch nicht wahr haben wollen, dass der paladin nun keine lachnummer ist und man ihn als erst zu nehmenden gegner ansehen muss. hinzu kommt, das viele sich auch nie darüber informiert haben was der paladin denn so alles kann.

und nein ich spiele weder dk noch paladin sondern nen krieger


----------



## Psychonightelf (31. Mai 2009)

dämonjäger schrieb:


> Wie genau bewekstellig ihr ZG?
> Ich bin letztens rein, und nach ca 30sek hat sich Hakkar jedesmal resettet. Muss man da irgendwas beachten? Muss man vorher alle Bosse down haben?




Als Schami würde ich es noch verstehen, da er mit einem Totem evtl. das übernehmen durch Hakkar verhindern kann. Als DK hatt ich eine ewige Schleife vor mir! Haue dem etwas auf die Schlangenfresse ---> werde übernommen ---> Hakkar hat keinen Gegner mehr da ich nun ein Diener Hakkars bin ---> Resett, ich laufe automatisch zu Hakkar, wo die übernahme durch ihn ausläuft ---> Er sieht in mir wieder einen Feind und greift erneut an, so kommt ich ewig weitermachen, musste nen zweiten Spieler hinzuziehen um ihn zu legen!


----------



## nadel (31. Mai 2009)

also ich weiß nict ob das schon geschrieben wurde aber BWL erster boss muss einer an der kugel stehen doch der kontrolierte mob stirbt an den kommenden mobs und du an der kugel wirst auch noch angegriffen, also wie das alleine gehen soll weiß ich nicht.
(zu 2 absolut machbar)


----------



## Psychonightelf (31. Mai 2009)

lord schrieb:


> also die beiden klassen schaffen einfach recht viel alleine, weil sie nen guten selfheal haben und viel rüstung. sprich sie bekommen wenig schaden und können den sehr gut wegheilen.
> 
> 
> zum thema balancing
> ...



Stimme ich völlig zu, im PvP haue ich die meisten dks mit meinem Priester um, da ich selber nen dk auf max lv mit gutem Equip habe und weiß was mich immer stören würde! Im PvP kann man aber einem Paladin nicht das heilen runterschrauben, was wird sonst aus den Heiladinen im PvE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (31. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> not.
> 
> attumen ja, alles andere wird hart.
> 
> ...




Erstmal selbst ausprobieren oder informieren! Der blaue Strahl bei Nethergroll ist mit 80 nahezu völlig egal... Der einzige Strahl, der nach wie vor unterbrochen werden sollte, ist der grüne... Kara zu zweit ist absolut kein Problem...

...leider... -;-(


----------



## vsFlash (31. Mai 2009)

Also hier mal ein paar Links für diejenigen, die es immer noch nicht glauben, das ein Teil von BWL alleine schaffbar ist darunter Nefarian.
Ob ihr es glauben wollt oder nicht, ist euch überlassen.

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=111227

Dann noch Rogue Solo Onyxia:

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=111409

MC solo:

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=109587

ZG solo:

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=9865

Größter Teil von Karazhan solo :

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=96375

Dann gibt es noch ein paar andere Videos, die ich mir noch nicht angeschaut habe, wo Ragnaros von nur einem Spieler getötet wird.
Deshalb nehme ich mal an, dass es möglich ist. Schaut einfach mal auf warcraftmovies.com unter der Kolumne Classic Dungeons und sucht mal ein bisschen.

Das ist mein erster Eintrag, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob die Links funktionieren oder nicht.
Wenn nicht, einfach Copy und Paste. Die Bosstechniken kenne ich nicht also ist es euch selbst überlassen, ob
ihr es glaubt oder ihr es für ein Fake haltet.


----------



## Gulwar (31. Mai 2009)

vsFlash schrieb:


> Also hier mal ein paar Links für diejenigen, die es immer noch nicht glauben, das ein Teil von BWL alleine schaffbar ist darunter Nefarian.
> Ob ihr es glauben wollt oder nicht, ist euch überlassen./quote]
> 
> Natürlich kann man viele der alten Instanzen alleine clearen, keine Frage.
> Für die meisten Highend Instanzen wie MC, BWL oder ZG trifft das so aber nicht zu. Die meisten Videos beschäftigen  sich ausschließlich mit einzelnen Bossen und die kann man vielleicht alleine schaffen. Nur wird zurecht nie gezeigt, wie die Spieler dorthin kommen. Heißt: Einzelne Bosse sind alleine eben nicht schaffbar, noch nicht jedenfalls. Hakkar z.Bsp. oder Sulfuron. Da ist es doch unterm Strich völlig egal, ob jemand Raggi solot. Daher ist die Behauptung : " Ich habe alleine MC/AQ/BWL gecleart" definitv falsch


----------



## Ohmnia (31. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kleine zwischenmeldung: 1. Boss ZG läuft im PvEEquip nicht ich werds jetzt mal mit meinem PvPzeug (766 Abhärtung) versuchen
> Edit: Es sieht nicht gut aus.. diesmal der Trash... man bekommt als Stoffie einfach zu viel Schaden




Abhärtung wird dir im PvE gegen normale Mobs nichts bringen da es ausschliesslich für PvP ausschlaggebend ist.
Ok du hast mehr HP im PvP Equip aber Abhärtung ist für die Katz in ZG^^

Bin mit Priest auch Disz/Holy und hab in ZG nur die ersten 2 Bosse geschafft (Fledermaus und Schlangenboss).

Raptorboss läge glaub als Diszi drin wenn du aufpasst nix zu casten wenn er dich beobachtet, Thekal wird schwierig, du hast nichts zum Unterbrechen der Heals der Adds, die sind soweit ich mich recht Entsinne, Fearimmun und nicht Untot (Shackle) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (31. Mai 2009)

Thekal ist mit jeder klasse möglich wenn man ihn noch in Phase 2 pullen kann.
>>>Video<<<


----------



## Mindista (31. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Abhärtung wird dir im PvE gegen normale Mobs nichts bringen da es ausschliesslich für PvP ausschlaggebend ist.



käse

abhärtung verhindert auch im pve kritische treffer. so können die bosse ihm keine crits mehr reindrücken.

allerdings kommt als stofie trotzdem zuviel dmg rein.


----------



## Namir (31. Mai 2009)

man kann schon ziemlich vieles solo clearen.

Zul Gurub hab ich schon lange solo durch, Onyxia auch (obwohls zu Beginn noch knapp war in der Luftphase), Kara hab ich auch schon solo probiert und es geht noch überraschend leicht zu Beginn (Attumen, Moroes und Maid down, aber an Romeo und Julia gescheitert). MC war ich erst mit ner 5er Gruppe aber ich denke, da würde vieles auch solo gehen. AQ20 wären auch ein paar Bosse möglich, AQ40 vielleicht auch noch ein paar. Die meisten Heros aus BC kann ich auch schon solo machen.
Das Problem sind eigentlich in den meisten Fällen die speziellen Angriffe der Bosse, für die du früher einfach mehr Leute gebraucht hast (sich gegenseitig heilen und solche Spässe).

und @Gulwar: Hakkar ist solo ein Witz, denn er übernimmt ja immer einen, ausser du bist alleine da. Dann macht er die ganze Zeit nichts ausser ein bisschen Schaden. Zu zweit haben wirs nie geschafft, aber alleine ... tja ^^


----------



## Asilon (31. Mai 2009)

Es gab mal n paar Videos von nem Dk der MC Kara (fast alles) und Ony solo gelegt hat auf WCM aber bin grad zu faul zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem gibts ne Reihe von Vids von nem Wl der MC soloed.
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=98549 (part 1)
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=99373 (part 2)
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=111017 (part 3)
Allerdings kommen da wohl erst noch welche dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hab ich noch n vid von nem andren dk in kara gefunden grad (macht attumen, moroes, maid, theaterevent, nightbane, den satyrtypen, schachevent und prinz solo):
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=101261

MfG


----------



## Gulwar (31. Mai 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> und @Gulwar: Hakkar ist solo ein Witz, denn er übernimmt ja immer einen, ausser du bist alleine da. Dann macht er die ganze Zeit nichts ausser ein bisschen Schaden. Zu zweit haben wirs nie geschafft, aber alleine ... tja ^^



Dann will ich lieber net wissen, wie du das antellst. Habe wie einige Vorposter hier auch das ewige Resett Problem und wüßte auch keinen Weg das legal zu umgehen.


----------



## Mindista (31. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Dann will ich lieber net wissen, wie du das antellst. Habe wie einige Vorposter hier auch das ewige Resett Problem und wüßte auch keinen Weg das legal zu umgehen.




hast es auch mehrmals probiert? 

hab ihn paarmal mitm pala besucht, manchmal hatte ich das problem, manchmal hat er sein übernehmen garnicht eingesetzt


----------



## chinsai (31. Mai 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ony schafft man mit jeder Klasse solo auser Schurke soweit ich weiß. Zg ist eher was für Dks, Palas, Druiden oder Shamys



Schurke hats auch schon geschafft!
Gibt irgendwo ein Video, weiß aber den Link nicht mehr


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dann mach das mal mit einen Melee Schami oder anderen Melee Char. Außerdem Stun= Insignie, sein Hammer Stun dann hast ihn endlich unten Bubble volles Heal Pala kommt wieder er Win du tot... Mein typisches PvP Erlebnis gegen einen Pala. DK fast das selbe in Grün. Vor allem für Stoffis. Herziehen + Eiskäfig + Mörder Damage... Du brauchst für die beiden Klassen leider echt nichts mehr können. Jeder Noob kann heute schon ein Pala ud DK spielen. Und genau deswegen schiessen die Pala PvP Twinks ja aus den Boden....


Also gegen Palas hab ich noch Probleme aber DKs sind in der Arena oder so keine soo große Gefahr mehr wenn man mal über 700 Abhärtung ist (Diszipriest)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NetzaFetza (31. Mai 2009)

habs mit warlock auch schon gemacht, ist kein problem....ich denke ma jede klasse kann das alleine, en Mage zB kann ich immer Bubble geben etc etc


----------



## Strikêr°us (31. Mai 2009)

Also mit meinem schami hab ich ony schon gelegt.... also defenitiv möglich... auch mit allen skillungen...

Denke mit klassen die sich nicht heilen können ist es nicht so einfach... aber trotzdem schaffbar


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Alter Schwede ich mach ony im schlaf, mit Meinem Mage! 

und sonst mach ich allte alten Classic Bosse im schlaf.


----------



## Glaus (31. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Dann will ich lieber net wissen, wie du das antellst. Habe wie einige Vorposter hier auch das ewige Resett Problem und wüßte auch keinen Weg das legal zu umgehen.



Ich hab mit meinem Feral Hakkar letztens solo gemacht (auch wenn es am ende sehr knapp wurde)
Aber da hab ich nix mit reset mitbekommen, auch die gedankenkontrolle (die er haben sollte, wenn ich mich nicht irre) hat er net benutzt


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2009)

ZAM 3 Fach post Schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja @Topic: Auf Blackmoore gibts nen UD Wl der cleart MC solo >.> Ony hat er schon und ZG auch


----------



## Naho (31. Mai 2009)

Zwischenbilanz in ZG:
Nach Hohepriesterin Jeklik und Hohepriester Venoxis.
Ist nun auch Hohepriesterin Mar'li solo down.
Ich habe es sogar als Elemental geschafft, jedoch braucht man das Erdele und es ist auch sehr knapp mit dem Mana.

Screen folgt


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Mai 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Man liest hier deutlich immer heruas, wenn die schweren Sachen zum Solo Clearen kommen stehen immer nur 2 Klassen:
> 
> Deathknight und Paladin....... 2.Klassen die ich im PvP *HASSEN* gelernt habe.....
> 
> ...



Öh... mimimi?


----------



## Der Germane (31. Mai 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Öh... mimimi?




Sagt der Pala .....


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

Strikêr°us schrieb:


> Also mit meinem schami hab ich ony schon gelegt.... also defenitiv möglich... auch mit allen skillungen...
> 
> Denke mit klassen die sich nicht heilen können ist es nicht so einfach... aber trotzdem schaffbar




Naja schami ist auchnicht so schwer.


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sagt der Pala .....



Finde es trotzdem etwas überreagiert.
Nur weil Blizz das Balancing nicht hinkriegt?


----------



## hordler71 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Allerseits

Hab da mal ne Frage, wenn ich mit meinem 80er Main versuche zb. Zul Grub Solo zu betreten, steht da geschrieben ( Ihr müsst in einem Schlachtzug sein ), oder so, und komme nicht rein. Frage, wie habt ihr dass denn geschafft, Solo da rein zu kommen?


Gruss


----------



## skyline930 (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finds extrem witzig, wie hier die meisten, die sich mit ihrer Klasse wahrscheinlich kein bisschen auseinandergesetzt haben (und damit meine ich nicht Tooltips lesen) gleich mit dem "omg noez privatserver mimimi" anfangen xD


----------



## Ellesime (31. Mai 2009)

Um in eine "Raidinstanz" überhaupt reinzukommen musst du dich logischerweise in einem Raid befinden.Es spielt dabei jedoch keine Rolle wie viele Leute du in dem Raid hast und wo die anderen sind bzw ob die überhaupt on sind.Es geht lediglich darum dass du in einer Raidgrp bist.


----------



## Taegan (31. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch, dass einer behauptet, er habe naxx (die alte version) solo gecleared
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die alte nichtm aber die neue, 25 Mann, als man den Mage Bug ausnutzen konnte xD



BtT: Auch als heal Schamane ist es LOCKER möglich Ony solo zu legen, da das Erdschild alleine fast für genug heal sorgt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (31. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss, Zul'Aman ist keine Classic Ini, aber hat da schon mal jmd
Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich denke mal, solo kommt man da net weit^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## elflord (31. Mai 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Die alte nichtm aber die neue, 25 Mann, als man den Mage Bug ausnutzen konnte xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jau solo komst genau bis zum anfang...^^
weil du an dem gong nicht vorbeikomst ohne 5 andere sonst hätt ichs schon versucht nalorak zb. geht sicher


----------



## Morder (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mit meinem Vergelter Pala bereits:  AQ 20(bis auf wespe + "eierboss", Zg und Ony solo clear  in Mc ersten beiden Bosse + Garr und Geddon und dem komischen boss nach Gheddon da dieser caster :S 

Kharazan: da hab ich die ersten 3 auch schon geschaft 

Aq 40: Da ist der erste Boss alleine wohl fast unmachbar naja und in Bwl ist das auch so ne Sache mit dem ersten Boss

Also so schwer ist es jedenfalls als Pala nicht mit Klassen wie Hexern Priestern oder Mages könnte es schon schwer werden.


----------



## hordler71 (31. Mai 2009)

Wie kommt ihr in eine Raidgruppe um solo zu Raiden, spamt ihr den gruppenchat voll, oder wie?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Mai 2009)

hordler71 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr in eine Raidgruppe um solo zu Raiden, spamt ihr den gruppenchat voll, oder wie?



wie wärs damit? man fragt nen freund


----------



## buddabrot (31. Mai 2009)

hordler71 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr in eine Raidgruppe um solo zu Raiden, spamt ihr den gruppenchat voll, oder wie?




Ganz einfach ich logge bei nem Kumpel ein: irgendein Twink. Mit diesem Lade ich mich ein und mach nen Raid aus der Gruppe. Dann logge ich mit dem Twink aus und habe einen Raid für mich alleine   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (31. Mai 2009)

hordler71 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr in eine Raidgruppe um solo zu Raiden, spamt ihr den gruppenchat voll, oder wie?


freund einladen -> umwandeln in raid -> freund leader geben -> umloggen auf einen anderen char von dir -> freund lädt den char -> alt+f4 (oder nw-kabel ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) -> wieder auf mainchar loggen
dein freund gibt dir jetz lead & kann den raid verlassen... somit bist nur noch dein main & alt im raid


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

kommt darauf an welche also stratholme und so np zg hab ich mit mein 80iger vergelter ma versucht aber dann abgebrochen denke aber es ist machbar hab jetzt net so viel erfahrung deswegen nen erfahrener spieler schafft das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

kommt darauf an welche also stratholme und so np zg hab ich mit mein 80iger vergelter ma versucht aber dann abgebrochen denke aber es ist machbar hab jetzt net so viel erfahrung deswegen nen erfahrener spieler schafft das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (31. Mai 2009)

ich hab als hunter ony mal versucht,ging auch ganz gut soweit,pet hat kaum dmg gefressen,ich hab kaum dmg gefressen nur in der flugphase hatte ich dann probleme....wenn ihr da tipps hättet ^^


----------



## hordler71 (31. Mai 2009)

He, Danke leute für eure Tipps, is ja voll Easy, bin Solo Ony. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte. *freu


----------



## Larmina (31. Mai 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> ich hab als hunter ony mal versucht,ging auch ganz gut soweit,pet hat kaum dmg gefressen,ich hab kaum dmg gefressen nur in der flugphase hatte ich dann probleme....wenn ihr da tipps hättet ^^


Dem tiefen Atem ausweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten die kleinen zusammen ziehen und erst dann bomben weil das sonst so viel Mana verbraucht


----------



## Mungamau (31. Mai 2009)

Wo nur ZAM bleibt ^^ Ich denke, er sitzt vorm PC und versucht BWL, MC etc jetzt alone zu clearen ^^


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Wo nur ZAM bleibt ^^ Ich denke, er sitzt vorm PC und versucht BWL, MC etc jetzt alone zu clearen ^^


Ich seh schon wie er sich die Haare rauft und mit der Axt den Monitor zerhackt

In dem Sinne

Zam wir liebe dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farusam (31. Mai 2009)

Nephaston schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall unmöglich alleine zu schaffen ist is der erste boss AQ40 wegen debuff.



da wiederspreche ich den hab ich mit meinem palatank solo gelegt aber ich sag euch das war ein elendes gelaufe knapp 20 minuten bin ich hin und hergerannt damit mich der sand von ihm nich erwischt

danach hab ichs nich weiter versucht aber der 1. geht aufjedenfall


----------

